# "Dokument enthält keine Daten"? Firefox+IE



## LostProphet (27. Januar 2005)

Servus.

 Habe seit paar Wochen oder gar schon Monaten das Problem, das ich bei einigen Seiten, welche vorher ganz normal funktionierten, immer diese Meldung angezeigt bekomme. Ich nutze Firefox 1.0, wobei die selben Fehler, nur in Form von "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden", beim IE auch auftreten.

 Muss ich mir da diverse Plugin/Updates runterladen oder was ist da plötzlich los mit meinen Browsern?

 Gruß

 LP


----------

